# Tren or Mdrol+Pplex stack?



## Gouki (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm 23 years old and I weigh roughly 165lbs.
I weighed roughly 145 in May08 and put on about 18 lbs after cycling Mdrol and Pplex for 4 weeks.  The cycled ended mid june.  I'm ready to cycle again in about 2 weeks.  

So my main question is what I can expect bigger gains from?  Mdrol + Pplex or xtreme tren? Also would it be harmful to stack Mdrol with the tren instead of the pplex?  I experienced amazing results on the mdrol pplex stack and am considering giving it another go.  Any advice would greatly appreciated.  I am also very familiar with PCT and correctly applied it after my first cycle and was able to keep most of the gains from the first cycle.


----------



## zombul (Sep 2, 2008)

Mdrol or Pplex would be much safer stacked with tren than with each other.Tren is the milder and weaker of the 3 in my opinion.If you want strength and size go with pplex and tren but I wouldn't stack mdrol and pplex.


----------



## Gouki (Sep 2, 2008)

what about tren and mdrol?


----------



## Gouki (Sep 2, 2008)

nm i just read a post about someone stacking mdrol + tren together...very potent/toxic...perhaps maybe a few more cycles more then maybe...
I get mixed results about xtreme tren some people say its better then mdrol + pplex...does anyone have a helpful opinion?


----------



## jwalk127 (Sep 2, 2008)

IMO, two methyls together is not a wise choice. Several products contain several methyls in the ingerdients, and can give some decent gains, but overall you have to consider your liver. Like Zombul said, m-drol or p-plex stacked with tren would by far be a much better choice.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 3, 2008)

You are not going to gain as much on your second cycle more than likely.


----------



## Gouki (Sep 4, 2008)

on tfsupplements.com they recommend mdrol+pplex stacked together, could I expect better results with the p-plex+tren stack?  Also what would the PCT be for this particular stack?    Currently my PCT contains novadex, milk thistle, and hawthorne.


----------



## Gouki (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm also considering a Pplex+tren, or a h-drol+tren stack, any advice on which may be considered safer/potent?


----------



## biggfly (Sep 4, 2008)

PPlex+Tren or H-Drol+ Tren would be decent. Will b less harsh than MDrol+PPlex for sure. When stacking the 2 are you doing a "bridge" cycle...it is not as rough on you if you bridge the 2. There are a couple experienced guys on here that are planning a PPlex+Tren cycle(dg806) so maybe keep an eye out for his log and results.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 4, 2008)

Mine is going to be plex/havoc


----------



## Gouki (Sep 4, 2008)

my 6 week cycle looked like this

Week 1 20-30mg p plex
Week 2 30 mgp plex
Week 3 30 mg p plex 10mg mdrol.
Week 4.30 mg p-plex 10-20mg mdrol
Week 5 20mg mdrol
Week 6 20mg mdrol


----------



## zombul (Sep 5, 2008)

Gouki said:


> on tfsupplements.com they recommend mdrol+pplex stacked together, could I expect better results with the p-plex+tren stack?  Also what would the PCT be for this particular stack?    Currently my PCT contains novadex, milk thistle, and hawthorne.



Novadex is a poor pct for anyway you stack these.Also I would either run phera or mdrol not both but the choice is your.If you run both you will deffinately need to check into a better pct than novadex xt.Look for No*l*va.


----------



## stepani (Sep 12, 2008)

sorry i dont have much information about it but i will try and than give some information about it... THanks..


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 13, 2008)

Gouki said:


> on tfsupplements.com they recommend mdrol+pplex stacked together, could I expect better results with the p-plex+tren stack?  Also what would the PCT be for this particular stack?    Currently my PCT contains novadex, milk thistle, and hawthorne.



1st of all tfsupplements does not sponsor here. They are totally wrong to suggest stacking m-drol and p-plex. Your pct plan is totally no good for any of the cycle you mentioned. You make no mention of support supps. You need to do alot more research before doing steriods more so with the harsh one your talking about.


----------



## jwalk127 (Sep 13, 2008)

just because these are over the counter products, and companies make suggestions about stacking certain things together, they can still have a drastric effects if not taken responsibly, workingatit is right....research is key to any safe and successful stack


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 13, 2008)

IMO run the m-drol solo 10/10/20. Run Cycle Support during the cycle nd 10-14 days before the cycle.

PCT run a SERM Nolva 40/40/20/20 and a natty test booster such as Stoked and you should be good to go.


----------



## Mags (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm running an H-drol cycle soon. Is it worth stacking it with P-Plex, or is that considered too harsh?

Cheers.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2008)

Mags said:


> Hey guys, I'm running an H-drol cycle soon. Is it worth stacking it with P-Plex, or is that considered too harsh?
> 
> Cheers.



You could. But alone would be good also.


----------



## Mags (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Rex_chuy (Sep 25, 2009)

hey guys, im wanting to start a cycle with mdrol+pplex.  Is this a good mixture? And should i add pct?  im a starter and would accept any critique.  thanks, i would appreciate it!


----------



## wrestler125 (Sep 25, 2009)

hey guys im a a d1 athlete who is trying to come back from a very serious broken back and neck injury and i was wondering what i can stack to improve both bone growth and get back and improve apon the strength that i lost


----------



## RoosterTX (Sep 25, 2009)

wrestler125 said:


> hey guys im a a d1 athlete who is trying to come back from a very serious broken back and neck injury and i was wondering what i can stack to improve both bone growth and get back and improve apon the strength that i lost



Create a new thread.


----------

